# Turn Off MAC Address Filtering?



## bigkev86

Hey guys, I'm trying to set up a printer for my wireless home network and It's not working. When I run network diagnostics from the printer it tells me I need to turn off MAC address filtering. How can this be done? Thanks!


----------



## Encryptor

bigkev86 said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to set up a printer for my wireless home network and It's not working. When I run network diagnostics from the printer it tells me I need to turn off MAC address filtering. How can this be done? Thanks!



Mac address filtering is an option in your Router (if you have one).

Encryptor
Linux rocks the planet...


----------

